# Please help identify kibble in this mix



## carmini (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Hedgehog Central,
As you may have seen, last week I posted this thread about Hedgehog Central's dry mix recipe. Christemo gave me the great idea of having you wonderful people contribute your expertise by posting pictures of the kibble! I tried to upload them as attachments but they were too big and then tried to link them as images off imgur but they were still too big -__-;;;

http://i.imgur.com/u4Qbolj.jpg
I tried to find the different shapes and colours for easier identification

http://i.imgur.com/CGXc4oL.jpg
This is just a view of what's in the bag in case I missed something, and in case the recipe isn't equal parts of each brand

According to zorropirate, this is what the mix used to be:
Now kitten
Chicken soul lite
Nutrience kitten
Katz n flocken lamb
Authority sensitive

But I noticed last year that the mix looked different but didn't know whether Yara switched something or the kibble itself was manufactured differently.

Thank you everyone for taking time to help me out! Kue and I are forever grateful!


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

I have the solid gold katz n flocken, and that's what the little x one looks like. I'll see if I can find any others too.


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

Also, I've never seen triangles before, but could it be this?

http://m.1800petmeds.com/mt/http://www. ... 61107.html

No guarantees about either that I've posted...just guesses lol

Edit: chicken soup for cat lovers soul is also x shaped. Just realized that lol


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The triangles look like Innova.


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

I am not sure exactly which ones are in the bag that you have but my Emma was still on the kitten mix...just recently changed food as per vet (she possibly has a food allergy) and also cause I have also been unable to get ahold of Yara for more food. Her Kitten mix from last summer when I first purchased Emma is as follows ( had list in with her health records and just found it, otherwise would have responded to your post sooner). I am assuming the adult is similar. Hope this helps.

Nutrience Kitten
Now Kitten
Now Senior
Innova Low Fat
Solid Gold
Blue Buffalo Weight Control
Authority Sensitive Solutions


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The little X in the middle looks like Performatrim. The two upper right are probably Chicken Soup and Solid Gold.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

It might be easier for you to just feed two or three from the mix instead of all of them it seems like there are a lot of different foods in that mix. For someone selling a mix of food it's probably easier to buy large amounts of all the food and sell it all before it goes bad but for just your little hog I think trying to replicate that mix is unnecessarily difficult. Innova and Solid gold were recognized already so you could start with those. You can transition to them from the mix in less time because your hedgehog is already familiar with them. of course if you love the mix and have the space to make your own and freeze it so it doesn't go bad then that's great!


----------



## carmini (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you for the effort everyone!! And hedgielover, you are so right. I will follow your advice and get 4 of them today.

Hoppin Hedgehogs actually posted the recipe in my other thread if anyone hasn't noticed yet and it's quite complicated! I'll cross post it here just in case anyone wants to know =)



> Hedgehog Grove uses these foods in their mix:
> 
> Authority Sensitive
> Chicken Soup - Lite
> ...


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I know that when I brought Annie home I thought she'd only want to eat the mix she was used to... the little butt would pick certain kibbles out... and I tried keeping up with the original mix to have her every few months reject more and more of the mix. 

She'll only eat royal canin babycat now... not even the royal canin kitten!! HAHAH> But she's a running machine who rarely gets over 300g. 

Has anyone heard anything else from the grove? It's stressing me out to no end worrying about the family and the hedgies.... I would have thought someone would let everyone know about the kibbles though, as I know many people did get thier mix regularily... I've misplaced my contacts book so I can't even call some of the women I know were being mentored by Yara...


----------

